# Grow Box Layout with Pic and Stanley Blower ?



## upinvapor

Hey all,

I have been designing a grow box for the last week or so and have come up with an improved design that I want to run by everyone.  I have a spare bedroom with a closet that is 5' x 4.5' x 9'. 

Here is my design layout:





The one on the left was my first draft of this version, but I then thought about needing room in the closet to move around in while tending the garden so I came up with the layout on the right in the picture.  I think this may be the best layout for me based on the space.  I have a 400W HPS that I got from HTG Supply that will be used as the main light for the flowering chamber. I am going to keep the ballast outside the box with a small powered fan blowing air on it to keep it cool to help preserve it or I may even aim the exhaust at it to kill two birds with one stone.  I will also be running a good number of both spectrums of the 42w CFLs in the flowering area as well.  The vegetative chamber will only use CFLs.  Can I use the veg chamber for both mothers and clones?  My original design had a separate area for mothers and clones but I had to cut that extra bit out for space needs.  I am only growing enough for my own personal use so I only need to flower 3-4 plants at a time.  I only want to keep about 2 mothers and I figure would only need a few clones to be able to flower 3-4 at a time. 

As far as ventilation is concerned, I was originally going to use 3 20mm 90CFM PC Fans hooked to a controller to power and adjust speeds. I also needed something to use with the cool tube so I then thought I have the $40 Stanley Blower fan that many have come up with mods for grow room applications.  I have the regular hood with the HPS and have been told I should get a cool tube or air cooled hood.   Should I try converting the hood that I got with the light in that link(hood is shown on HTG page) to be air cooled(cutting a 6" hole in one end for ducting and pull air up through the opening under bulb).  I can buy a cool tube if that is recommended.  I want to be able to put the light as close as possible to the plants to maximize yield. I was thinking of using the stanley blower to vent both the cool tube and the flowering chamber.  I am thinking of venting the vegetative chamber into the flowering chamber and then exhausting from there.  I would be hooking the Stanley Blower intake side to a Y 6" duct splitter and have 6" ducting running from one side of the splitter to pull air through the air cooled hood/cool tube and the other side of the splitter would run duct to the flower chamber to pull air from out of there.  I will be using (2) 12" x 10" white return grills as passive intakes in the flowering chamber and a smaller one in the veg chamber since I will only be using CFLs in there and there will not be much heat.  I was worried the Stanley Blower would be too strong for my area, which is why I branched it out and pulled both the hood cooling and the room exhaust both into the intake on the Stanley Blower.  I was also thinking of putting a DIY Carbon Filter on the blower side of the blower. 

So, now that the novel is done I was hoping to get people's opinions on if I have good plans with this or anything I should change.  I want to start the seedlings soon and this is my first grow so I want to get it done right before starting.  Is the Stanley too strong for my space?  I would be running it on the low setting.  Should I also put the speed controlled PC fans high on the wall in the flowering chamber also for extra controllable venting to be in addition to the stanley exhaust?  Or, should I just cool the cool tube with the stanley and put a filter in too and use the PC fans for the main exhaust for the chamber... I imagine with that strong blower pulling air over the 400W there will not be a whole lot of heat?  Is my vegetative chamber big enough?  Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## Trafic

What are you going to use to seperate your veg and flower rooms?  Mylar sheet or a 2x4 wall?  

It looks to me like it would be a PITA to get to the plants at the back of your Veg room.


----------



## upinvapor

How much room does each flowering plant need?  Would 3.5'(L) x 2'(W) x 5'(H) be enough room to flower 4 plants?  I am using regular soil, so no hydro, etc.  I am also not doing sog or scrog.  This size box would give me enough room to put the ducting in the back of the box and run it to the top and I would still have 2' of clearance between front of boxes and wall to move around in.  In all of this I just want to be able to flower 4 plants with no problems.  I started with a 4x4 space, but changed it around multiple times to add room for a vegetative chamber, etc.  What do you think?


----------



## Trafic

I guess my question is where is the door going to be in your veg box?  On the short side or through your flower room, and if it is through your flower room how are you going to keep the light from the veg room out of the flower room?

If the door is on the short side it will be tough to water and move the plants in the back of the room.

Either way I think the 2nd option is better.

You will also need more than 2 90 cfm fans for that much space.  Plus atleast a 165 CFM inline fan through a filter and your cool tube.

I would say 3,x3' is the minimum size for 4 plants.  Some may say 4' x 4'.


----------



## upinvapor

I would be getting into the Veg side through its own door as there will be a plywood wall in between the two chambers.  I am thinking about redesigning again and just putting a 3x3 flowering chamber in the room or possible a 4 x 2.5.


----------



## jackson1

Personally, I'd only use that space to flower and not veg. You can veg anywhere basically, uses little room compared. You gonna need the height.


----------



## stonegroove

if i were you i'd put the flower room behind the veg room that way theveg room could be accessed on its longest side, imho those sized rooms could easily support 4 plants


----------

